# J. H. Lartigue article w/ photos



## otherprof (Apr 28, 2020)

There is a very nice article about the French photographer, Jacques Henri Lartigue (b. 1894) available on the BBC News website, in the “pictures” section.  I wasn’t able to copy the url on my phone, but I saved it to Pocket and can forward it if you can’t find it.


----------

